
Ask HN: CV-19 Elderly Delivery Help - Beman30
Here is the thing:
This should be an entrepreneurs environment right? let&#x27;s do something together! let&#x27;s start a non-profit start-up right now, Italy needs this, actually if it works in Italy I am pretty sure it could be useful worldwide.<p>Due to inactivity, i have about 20+ employees who could work on this.<p>I&#x27;ve started a FB campaign where i say we will delivery groceries (consider Italy is shut down now, moving is dangerous because it could spread the virus) to anyone who can&#x27;t move from home, we will do it for free. Consider over here is a real redzone, streets are empty and police stop people asking why they are moving (it is like a war zone), even parks and gardens are closed. There is a good % of elderly population that don&#x27;t have any help being alone, they have to do groceries and they could get infected because of it, we are aiming at this guys...<p>Just to be clear, I am not making any money from this, actually, I am losing it.<p>Let&#x27;s make it happen!<p>First: &quot;make something people want&quot; right?<p>So let&#x27;s create an MVP and see if people like it and ask for our service<p>This is the AD:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;fb.me&#x2F;1Jk3DOmy2kOknrB<p>hope you can visualize it in English, if not, let me know i will translate directly on the forum.<p>Let&#x27;s start making the MVP&#x2F;AD a little better so:<p>Any Copywriter who would change the crappy script i&#x27;ve made? Any designer would change&#x2F;add a picture i&#x27;ve pirated somewhere on the web? Second:<p>If people will start answering to our AD, we will go further. If that is not happening:<p>is our AD too crappy? is it really something people want? Hope to hear you many and loud!!!
======
chippy
Couple of things that sprang to mind:

Regulatory: One thing with working with old people and other vulnerable people
(in the UK) is that any volunteers need criminal record checks. Any new
organisation might need licensing.

Redundancy: There are already organisations helping vulnerable groups and old
people. They usually offer a wide range of services or at the very least know
the problem space that you are entering.

~~~
Beman30
Thats why I am doing it in Turin, where my company is based, we can move
easier and overcame regulations.

Redundancy: yes and no, our local cotsco usually takes 24/48 to bring
groceries at home, now it takes 10 days. Too many people asking

------
jpster
Re the operations & fulfillment side, here is an example of volunteer sign-up
via Google forms.
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1G5JcyxmywcTdNeaSGxUNycl9...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1G5JcyxmywcTdNeaSGxUNycl9mtCdGkF4MYPVxEBH4SY/mobilebasic)

~~~
MarcoSanto
This looks good. We should replicate it!

------
Beman30
Update: people is responding very good to the ads. If anyone wants to
cooperate: nic@lookdental.it

Second step: Right now I am taking orders via whatsapp or messenger.

We need a crappy website: 1\. Registering people in needs 2\. Registering
volunteers

A "payment system" When they make the order they should put the money to pay
for the groceries, we will keep that money until the groceries will be
delivered.

Any advice where we could meet all togheter online? The forum seems fine, but
we need something better.

I want to keep things public, but a remote workplace could be useful.

------
erk__
I know that the Red Cross in Denmark are doing it currently, maybe you could
try and contact your local branch of it or a similar organisation.

------
exochrono
A friend and I are working on an mvp for something like this - hoping to have
a prototype out by the end of the day tomorrow (pacific time). Will share it
here. How has the response to your ads been?

~~~
Beman30
In Italy I had a lot of people asking, numbers looks good, I would take the
plunge and make another step.

a crappy website

Let me know if you want to cooperate. My email nic@lookdental.it

------
jpster
FB link doesn’t work. Post a screenshot somewhere?

